# TB500 advice for a newbie



## JK69 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi there. I have been reading a lot about TB500. I have an almost fully healed year old rotator cuff injury and hope to rid myself of the lingering pain. After some research ,I have decided to buy from BlueSky. But I'm not sure how much I should buy. I don't want to buy too little as I live in the Far East and it may take some time for a re-supply . And I don't want to buy too much as I don't want to overspend. I was hoping to get some good advice here . Thanks.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just google TB500 dosing.  Some of us have day jobs you know.


----------



## JK69 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Just google TB500 dosing.  Some of us have day jobs you know.




Well if thats your attitude, you're doing The Dude a disservice having him as your avatar.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

The Dude would definitely not do your research for you...

Stop being a lazy fuck.


----------



## Riles (Sep 5, 2014)

Ray may seem to be a bit abrupt but he makes a ton of sense, doing that search should give you more info than you need for your purposes and work very well for your TB500 education


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

I mean he's on here bitching at me when he could be researching.  

How fucked up is that?

Just fucking askjeeves.


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 5, 2014)

Blue Sky and maxim peptide are both great places. I use both of them but Maxim has been having better sales recently and frequently. 

For TB do 2mg per week for 6 weeks and then 2mg once a month for maintenance. 

If you want the best results, this comes from my personal research and torn labrum with really bad knees, stack it with BPC-157. 250mcg, pinned subq, to where you need the most help. Once a day and you are good to go.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2014)

may help you to go to blue sky sub forum and ask there. their reps may help you


----------



## JK69 (Sep 6, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> Blue Sky and maxim peptide are both great places. I use both of them but Maxim has been having better sales recently and frequently.
> 
> For TB do 2mg per week for 6 weeks and then 2mg once a month for maintenance.
> 
> If you want the best results, this comes from my personal research and torn labrum with really bad knees, stack it with BPC-157. 250mcg, pinned subq, to where you need the most help. Once a day and you are good to go.



Thank You


----------



## JK69 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## JK69 (Sep 6, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> may help you to go to blue sky sub forum and ask there. their reps may help you




Thank You


----------

